# Can wood from limbs be used for bandsaw boxes?



## jmaybe (Oct 28, 2010)

I just got done cutting up a 100 year old hickory that was partially felled in a recent storm. I'm going to have a large portion of the trunk cut up at the mill, but was wondering about the limb pieces.

I have a lot of wood from the limbs cut up that I'd love to use for bandsaw boxes. However, I think I understand that wood from limbs is undesirable in most applications because it is unstable.

Is that so and in what way?

If it is undesirable for furniture etc does it make it unusable for small projects?

Thank you in advance.

-John


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

I would think that used as band saw boxes would be ok. Its when you try to make straight boards that they will twist on you.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

May I ask what a band saw box is ? I truly have no idea. Thanks.


----------



## Pawky (Sep 22, 2010)

Hey David. Here are a few links to some bandsaw boxes people have made here:

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/680
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/37880
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/17868

I hope that helps


----------



## Scsmith42 (Jan 26, 2011)

John, the cellular structure of limb wood is inconsistent, due to the fact that the upper side of the limb is in tension and the lower part is in compression. When milled, the wood tends to move quite a bit, and every time that you joint/plane/sand it down further, it continues to move.

Expansion/contraction of the wood due to humidity changes is also not consistent, which is why it is usually not used for woodworking projects.


----------



## Nomad62 (Apr 20, 2010)

It's not unuseable, just more difficult to rely on. A lot of turners use limb wood because it's cheap/free, and it works well most of the time. If your project is small, such as a bandsaw box, I would think it okay so long as you don't bet the bank on it. Have some fun and see what you get!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm with these guys! Free wood, get in there and play with it. If it cups and twists on you, take the drawer out and use it as a change cup!


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

I've done a few bandsaw cups from limbs, mostly Cherry, never tried to lid them 
or make a drawer in them.
They worked pretty well, no warpage or other issues, BUT the wood was VERY dry when I got
to it.
Other limbs such as a neighbours Plum have mostly ended up as butter knives, jam spreaders and such, the stuff's a bear to dry without cracks.


----------

